# The Ghoul Brothers - Ghoul Days



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Found this on Zombo's Closet:

http://www.zomboscloset.com/zombos_closet_of_horror_b/2011/12/the-ghoul-brothers-ghoul-days.html


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Never seen or heard of this before. Reinforces the fact that I will never see, or hear, all the Halloween music out there. Thank you for sharing this link! Almost halfway to Halloween!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. Glad to share.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/u60zm8js8kv38vqx2bpr6agl3etvwxor


Tracklist:

A1	Welcome	
A2	I Feel Ghoulish	
A3	Gorehound	
A4	Ode To The Horror Men	
A5	Ordinary Guy	
B1	Ghoul Days	
B2	I Want To Eat Your Flesh!	
B3	The Toothe Song	
B4	I Want To Live Till Tomorrow/Cheat My Fate	
B5	News Report


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Great share. Thank you Dave!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

